# Rockingchair lakes



## jaytothekizzay

Was wondering if anybody has hiked into the Rockingchair lakes... if so was wondering how difficult it was. Anyone wanna help me out with some tips maybe a pm ???


----------



## smokepants

I rode my motorcycle up near there but did not get too close. There are some cliffs you will need to hike up from the looks of it. I don't know much else, other than it is remote and the woods are thick.

neil.


----------



## BeWild

I'm going to hike in this summer and fish it. The few people I know that did it had a blast and caught some fish at least. County Road AKC is pretty beat up so most just hike all the way in along the road. There is no bridge at Mulligan Creek so you have to wade, but I guess it isn't that bad. As far as difficulty goes I was told it isn't a strenuous hike, but it depends on where you park. The pictures I have seen from there are fantastic, and it looks like a pretty sweet spot to visit. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=4_...AEwBg#v=onepage&q=rocking chair lakes&f=false


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Fished Silver Lake (when it was still a good lake before the dam went out) several times, both summer and winter and rode quads up around Rocking Chair (Mulligan Plains) a few times. Nice area.


----------



## BeWild

I went to the lakes for a couple of days last week. Go. Period. It doesn't seem like much until you actually get there because the hike is pretty much through tag alder swamps, but once you arrive it's worth it. We had to go around a lot of puddles in the road but it wasn't bad. On a sidenote, county road AKC isn't so much of a road as a four wheeler trail. You CANNOT drive all the way down AKC to Mulligan Creek, hike in. You can cross Mulligan Creek on a beaver dam just upstream from the road.

Here is the important part. Once you get across the creek and back on AKC (it dies out pretty much right here) you need to take a right down a faint fisherman's path. In 20-30 yards you hit a small creek, this is the outflow from the lakes and the trail runs out here. Follow it up to the waterfall and start climbing up the hill. There is a slight path up the hill but it's half bushwacking. Be careful because it's steep as hell. Just keep following the outflow until you reach the lake. This is North Rockingchair Lake.

Campsites are minimal around the lake but there are two spots to put a tent or two. You will know what I am talking about when you get there. Make sure you hike around the lake and go all the way up the cliff, the view is stunning and pictures don't do it justice. 

Hint: Walk around the north end of the lake and stick to the shoreline. There is a spring over there and the water is fantastic so you only need two Nalgenes or so. Also, have a travel rod in a tube tube or carry your rod. I had ours strapped to my backpack and they almost broke on overhead branches multiple times.

Good luck. Make sure you go overnight. It can be done easily in a day but it's far more rewarding to wake up and catch breakfast. Remember, it's artificials only!


----------



## AceMcbanon

Made it out there a couple weeks ago, really nice area, and if you go up the center trail along the creek it's a lot easier then going up the falls!


----------



## itchn2fish

....easier than going up the falls for sure! Excellent pics of this beautiful area. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## wdf73

Okay, this is my summer trip!! Now for a stupid question; what species of fish do these lakes hold?


----------



## quest32a

Im not even sure where this falls into our posting policy. But most smaller bodies of water are off limits. Hmm.........


----------



## AceMcbanon

The lakes are both type D so only possession of 1 fish and it has to be over 15inches. The hike itself is better then the fishing since it is not the easiest to shore fish in most spots and you would have to hike a canoe up there which would be a $#%@#. I had my rod strapped to my backpack as well and almost busted it a couple times too.


----------



## brookies101

Looks like the scenery alone would be worth the trip. Thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------

